# Does anyone have an instant pot?



## debbie in seattle (Mar 29, 2017)

I keep reading about the Instant Pot, a 7 in one pressure cooker cooker.   Anyone have one?    What do you think?     I was trying to justify buying one, but I have a $5 Walmart Crock Pot that I very seldom use.........


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

It's a pressure cooker right? 

Then it's the opposite of a slow cooker by any brand name, like Crock Pot. I guess it depends on how fast or how slow you want your food to cook.

I wonder how an "Insta Pot" differs from a pressure cooker if they both cook food under pressure.


I've had 2 pressure cookers (gifts) and they make good "soft" foods like soups, stews, sauces, meatballs, potatoes for mashing, braised roasts and the like. Also great for hard vegetables that take a long time to cook like rutabaga, turnip, large carrots. I have heard beans also, but never tried them.

The funny thing is; to me, most things cooked in a Crock Pot seem to taste very much the same.  Foods cooked under pressure  also taste similar to each other! With both, you get that "taste".

 I got bored with the pressure cooker and don't really like Crock Pot for anything except pulled pork, but I hear turkey soup comes out great in the crock.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 29, 2017)

I have one. They are pretty neat. Being computer controlled spoils you and you make a lot of food when you use them... 4 or 5 servings and up. I vacuum seal leftovers in single portion sizes to handle that. Mostly I make chicken soup, chili, and pork and beans. They turn out great. One thing that is really nice with it (and other computer controlled cookware) is you just set them up how you want it cooked and does most everything for you without you having to pay attention or do anything... brings it up to temperature, cooks it for the prescribed time, and then keeps it warm for hours and hours.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't much care for the texture of stuff cooked in a pressure cooker.  I have one I have'nt used in years.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't have one, but, looks like a nifty item to own.  I looked it on amazon.


----------

